# Seeking gamers in Colorado Springs



## kerakus (May 21, 2005)

Husband and Wife DMing team seeking 3 or 4 players for D&D 3.5.  Interested parties should be 21 or older, mature enough for Book of Vile Darkness style content, and laid back enough for potentially frequent interruptions by children.  Players will have a hand in determining campaign content and style of play.

If you are in the Colorado Springs area, e-mail us at kerakus@yahoo.com.


----------



## smootrk (Jun 14, 2005)

Sent an email.


----------

